# cute cat bed



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I thought these were cute cat beds. They are called pEi Kitty beds. They come in different colors too.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh I love it - wonder if they have one in purple?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's the new sponsor of Cat Chat - the ad you see when you're on the "front page" of the forum.

I think a small one like that starts at $125.


----------

